# Sexing kittens?



## moonlight

Does anyone know what the youngest age is you can sex a kitten at?


----------



## Fuzzball

We sexed my neighbours litter at 24 hours, it said on a website that its easier to do it then than when they get older. Vet agreed with what we said too when they went for their check-up yesterday


----------



## freekygeeky

female









male


----------



## moonlight

Thanks a girl's kittens down the road has just had kittens this morning and my daughter wants one but it has to be a female, also one was born without a tail do you think this will cause it problems?


----------



## Ssthisto

It could cause problems, depending on how much of the spine is actually missing (the tail is the end extension of the spine) - if there is not enough at the hip area, there may be problems with the end of the colon too.


----------



## moonlight

How would she find out? Take it to the vets? She is a young single parent who probably cant afford a vet. yes i know if she cant afford a vet she shouldnt have an animal but she has and i want to try and help her all I can if I can, I dont think she has a clue what to do  If I handle the kittens this young am I right in thinking the mother may reject them?


----------



## Ssthisto

Unless the kitten seems to have trouble eliminating (and mum will be helping it do that for some time anyway) then there's no point in upsetting mum and babies by messing about with them too much - especially when they're tiny.


----------



## feorag

The earliest you can sex kittens is when they're born - the younger they are, the easier it is! 

Look for a colon : or an exclamation mark ! upside down.

If it's a colon : like this - it's a boy 

and if it's an exclamation mark like this ! but upside down it's a girl



moonlight said:


> If I handle the kittens this young am I right in thinking the mother may reject them?


It's very unlikely! But it could depend on how much the mother cat is used to being handled and around people!

I've handled my kittens from the minute they were born and never had a problem, but my queens were used to my "interference".


----------



## fenwoman

moonlight said:


> Does anyone know what the youngest age is you can sex a kitten at?


birth


----------

